

Cloud MapReduce - neilc
http://code.google.com/p/cloudmapreduce/

======
jbr
Instead of ranting in response to this mostly-dead HN thread, I posted a blog
entry: <http://www.jacobrothstein.com/cloud-mapreduce-vs-hadoop>

In short, the 60x speed gain in comparison to Hadoop isn't fair, and in more
reasonable tests the speed gain was moderate (<2x).

